# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  timing on injections and supplements (am v pm v pre workout v pre eating)

## mkt

Hi!

I've been tang HGH for about 2 years now as well as DHEA, testosterone , pregnenolone and progesterone.

I shoot HGH (2iu or whatever 12 insulin needle units are) as soon as I can in the AM and understand that to be the best protocol, also to try not to eat for at least an hour after.

Also DHEA on an empty stomach in the am and testosterone rubbed behind the knees in the morning post shower. But I wonder now if that's the way or should I use it before I go to the gym?

Additionally, I've just decided to try l-arginine and am told 3x per week at .5ml. when? also morning? seems like that's a lot going into me in the am. 

progesterone and pregnenolone before bed.

Thanks!

----------

